# Accès ordi réseau local



## petitchemin (29 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Connaissez vous une app pour accéder aux dossiers des ordi d'un réseau local ?
Merci par avance


----------



## kriso (2 Octobre 2010)

petitchemin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Connaissez vous une app pour accéder aux dossiers des ordi d'un réseau local ?
> Merci par avance


 
Accéder à des dossiers de ton ordi à partir de l'iPad ? FilerBrowser.


----------

